# Tout est ici >>>> Qu'attendez vous de l'ipod touch 6th



## Gabinio54 (13 Octobre 2014)

Tout est dans le titre


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2014)

> *La Terrasse* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


Tout est dans le titre.


----------



## Gabinio54 (13 Octobre 2014)

Tout est dans le titre


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2014)

Tout est dans le titre


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2014)

Tout est dans le titre


----------



## Timekeeper (13 Octobre 2014)

Tout est dans le titre


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2014)

Tout est dans le litre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2014)

Tout est dans le titre.


----------



## patlek (14 Octobre 2014)

Tout est dans le litre.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Octobre 2014)

Il y a un loup dans le titre


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (14 Octobre 2014)

Le rien étant une partie du tout et le tout, plus grand que la somme de ses parties, si tout est dans le titre et que les parties n'expliquent pas le tout du tout, alors le titre est le rien du tout...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2014)

il y a tout , sauf le sondage


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Octobre 2014)

Il y a une louloute dans mon lit


----------



## Romuald (14 Octobre 2014)

Il y a un loup qui fait le pitre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2014)

Et un chat pitre.


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2014)

J'attends qu'il ait un module de contrôle de la batterie qui en permet une meilleure estimation, donc d'afficher le pourcentage décrivant la charge restante.

Ça, ce n'était pas dans le titre.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2014)

tout est dans litr(age) du vin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2014)

In titro veritas


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2014)

J'attends de l'ipod 6th de pouvoir partir en vacances avec


----------



## Romuald (14 Octobre 2014)

ipod touche 6 + app kokaïn': tout est dans le pif.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2014)

Tout est dans le titre de miss France


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Octobre 2014)

Et y en a qu'on voté "Tout est dans le titre"...

On n'est pas loin du point Godwin


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et y en a qu'on voté "Tout est dans le titre"...
> 
> On n'est pas loin du point Godwin



Oui, mais c'est tout de même _tout est dans le titre_ qui remporte le plus de suffrages!

Tout n'est donc pas perdu


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2014)

J'ai voté "tout est dans le titre" parce que c'est ma conviction. Libre aux autres de penser le contraire.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2014)

pif au metre , a vos mesures


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2014)

Qu'est ce qu'il va se prendre le titre !


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2014)

un ban pour le titre


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (15 Octobre 2014)

Cela s'appelle un banc-titre...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2014)

DTT


----------



## r e m y (15 Octobre 2014)

Hier on était à 7 contre 2.... désormais c'est 6 contre 3

Qui se permet de manipuler les votes???


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2014)

Everything is in the title.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Octobre 2014)

Je ne peux présentement pas répondre à cette question car elle va à l'encontre de mes convictions religieuses.


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2014)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Je ne peux présentement pas répondre à cette question car elle va à *l'encontre de mes convictions religieuses.*


Tout est dans l'épitre ?


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Tout est dans l'épitre ?



Mais quand vas-tu cesser de faire le pitre ?


----------



## ergu (15 Octobre 2014)

On dirait une chanson d'Indila :

_Tout est dans le titre - titre,
Tout est dans le titre - titre

On le fait tou-ou-ourner !
_


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> On dirait une chanson d'Indila :
> 
> _Tout est dans le titre - titre,
> Tout est dans le titre - titre
> ...



cette chanteuse a un fan attitré.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Tout est dans l'épitre ?



Avec des apps autres ?


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2014)

Tout est dans le chibre


----------

